# Advice Needed: MCITP Vs. Network Security



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

Greetings forum. I thought this might be a good place to ask this question.
I am currently a student in my 30's returning to school. I am currently in an IT networking degree program at my community college and almost done with my first semester. My IT knowledge is limited to general troubleshooting and taking an A+ corespondence course about ten years ago. My primary interest in this program was in the windows server classes they offered. Now that I have finished CCNA 1 and half way through CCNA 2, I realize I don't like the rather technical and entirely command prompt side that is Cisco networking.

I have recently came across a second option where I could transfer into a network security degree at another nearby school and I am torn between the two.

I think I would enjoy the windows server MCITP courses and would be more at home in that type of enviornment, but security has always fascinated me as well. 

Then there is the fact I have little to no paid experience in IT. I realize I probably need to get my entry level certs and try and work my way up from there, but school is paid for through financial aid and the GI bill so I figure I need to go ahead and finish while I can basically be paid to do so, seeing as going back later (as a full time student at least) after I start working isn't likely to be an option for me.

So I'm torn and would really appreciate any advice.

If I stay at my current school I will graduate in the Spring of 2013 prepared to get the following certs: Several MS certs centering on server administration - MCTIP server admin, active directory, supporting 7, network infastructure, etc..., A+, security plus, network +, (I could do the CCNA as well, but I don't feel I have enough interest in it to pursue it) 
If I transfer to the network security school I would be prepared to take my A+, security+, network+ and CHFI (forensic investigator cert) at the end of next spring. Then I could immediately go into the workforce and just take one or maybe two classes at a time online until I graduate. This degree includes the first level of the federal NCSS cert as well as prep for CISSP that is also being offered through the school. (CISSP looks fascinating to me as well..I have spent a number of years working in physical security with a little bit of investigations experience)

I suppose my biggest issue is not knowing enough between MCITP sysadmin and network security to decide which one I would rather pursue now. Network security fascinates me, but the Windows enviornment, (particulary in a server admin enviornment) makes sense to me.
Given that I reasonably enjoy the conceptual part of networking (network+), but not the inner workings of configuring routers and switches (CCNA) and I "think" I would enjoy MCITP and I don't want to travel (I have a family), what would you suggest?

Also any other advice is welcome and appreciated
　
Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please be aware (schools wont tell you this) that having advanced certifications could go against you when applying for jobs because those advanced certifications are designed to back up your experience level.

The CCNA for example is to show that you are experienced in supporting and managing cisco kit (not in a lab, in a job) the same goes for windows server exams.

I know many people who have had high level certs with no experience and they had to hide this fact on their cv/resume for them to be able to get a job because no one starts in networking position these days unless they are very lucky and having high level certs counts them out of entry level jobs as the employer wil think that they will leave as soon as they get experience for a better job and the cost of recruiting time and time again is very exspensive


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I would recommend that you work - at LEAST part-time, if not more - while you're going to school. Yes, as you might imagine, it won't be easy. However, you need to get that entry-level IT experience now, so by the time you graduate, you will qualify for a higher-level position, and the certifications you acquire won't look so out of place. As GBL rightly mentions, certifications are designed to show what you _already_ have experience doing, not what you WANT to be doing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

One of the things that is important to me is to own the knowledge. While I think I could pass CCNA with a lot of effort, I don't feel confident in working that deeply with switches and routers. Also I don't have a great amount of interest in CCNA. based on this, the posts here and myintuition, I am foregoing CCNA 3 and 4. Looking to get my A+, Net+ and possibly security+ next semester and then look for a job.

If I find a decent (pay the bills) job over the summer then I will just take one class at a time until I finish as you guys have suggested. Otherwise I will finish the degree with the windows 7 support and windows 2008 server classes and then take what I can get.

My eventual goal is to work as a windows sys admin. I think I would enjoy working as an admin for a public school. (get to do a little of everything)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont need to wait untill you have the A+ or N+ start looking now. just tell them your studying the A+


----------

